# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  Antidepressiva en/of inslapers

## Moppit

Beste leden,

Een tijd geleden heb ik antidepressiva's en inslapers zoals Alprazolam in genomen en ook citolapram voor angstaanvallen.

Nu het volgende vreselijke......heb dit jaar 2x een soort van epilesie aanval gehad de neurologen kunnen het nog niet verklaren? Het kan door de medicijnen komen zegt men. Daar koop ik als patient niks mee.

Zijn er mensen die een soort gelijke ervaring hebben hiermee?

mvg,

Mohamed

----------


## dotito

@Moppit,

Het kan op zich altijd mogelijk zijn zoals de Dr.al aangeven dat het door de medicatie komt dat je een eleptische aanval hebt gekregen.Ben je in kort veranderd of gestopt van medicatie?

----------


## Moppit

> @Moppit,
> 
> Het kan op zich altijd mogelijk zijn zoals de Dr.al aangeven dat het door de medicatie komt dat je een eleptische aanval hebt gekregen.Ben je in kort veranderd of gestopt van medicatie?


Ik ben de eerste keer meteen gestopt met medicatie

----------


## dotito

@Moppit,

Kijk het is nl wel zo dat je door plotseling te stoppen van medicatie, wel een aanval kan uitlokken.
Het wil dan nog niet zeggen dat je epilepsie hebt of dat dat blijvend is, maar dat komt gewoon doordat je plots een kortsluiting in je hersenen hebt, door het stoppen.

Anders moet je voor de zekerheid is een EEG laten nemen een foto van de hersenen.

----------


## Moppit

> @Moppit,
> 
> Kijk het is nl wel zo dat je door plotseling te stoppen van medicatie, wel een aanval kan uitlokken.
> Het wil dan nog niet zeggen dat je epilepsie hebt of dat dat blijvend is, maar dat komt gewoon doordat je plots een kortsluiting in je hersenen hebt, door het stoppen.
> 
> Anders moet je voor de zekerheid is een EEG laten nemen een foto van de hersenen.


beste Ditoto,

De 1e keer heb ike en e.e.g. scan gemaakt van en van mijn hersenen..deze waren super gezond, de 2e heb ik 3 weken gehad die was heel klein en onschuldig bijna.

morgen heb ik afsrpaak bij Neuroloog.

Bedankt voor je reactie.

----------


## dotito

@Moppit,

Dan wens ik je alvast heel veel succes voor morgen, en hopelijk weten ze dan gauw vanwaar die kleine aanvallen vandaan komen.

Groetjes Do

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb 2 jaar geleden ook 's een soort van epileptische aanval gehad ... volgens m'n huisartse niets om me zorgen over te maken .. enkel maar als het vaker gebeurd en op regelmatige basis.
Ik denk dat het door de medicatie én een groot tekort aan slaap kwam ....

----------


## Moppit

> Ik heb 2 jaar geleden ook 's een soort van epileptische aanval gehad ... volgens m'n huisartse niets om me zorgen over te maken .. enkel maar als het vaker gebeurd en op regelmatige basis.
> Ik denk dat het door de medicatie én een groot tekort aan slaap kwam ....


Hai Agnes,

Nou dat denkt de neuroloog dus ook. Hij vroeg mij vandaag dus of ik voor de aanval weinig had geslapen ik antwoordde...wanneer heb ik voldoende geslapen :Confused: ?? plus de medicatie die ik onregelmatig innam!!

Bedankt voor je ervaring die je met me meedeeld, je stelt me nu wel wat geruster eerlijk gezegd.

Thanks

Mohamed

----------


## Agnes574

Graag gedaan!

----------


## Air

Abrupt stoppen met langdurige gebruikte slaap/kalmerende medictie (als oxazepam en lorazepam en ander valium achtige pillen) kunnen gevaarlijke (in extreme vorm dodelijke) epileptiche toevallen verooorzaken. Lijkt me dat elke huisarts dat weet, en weet hij niet van je gebruik af, stel dan een plan samen op om langzaam met deze slaap/kalmeringsmiddelen te stoppen.

----------


## Moppit

> Abrupt stoppen met langdurige gebruikte slaap/kalmerende medictie (als oxazepam en lorazepam en ander valium achtige pillen) kunnen gevaarlijke (in extreme vorm dodelijke) epileptiche toevallen verooorzaken. Lijkt me dat elke huisarts dat weet, en weet hij niet van je gebruik af, stel dan een plan samen op om langzaam met deze slaap/kalmeringsmiddelen te stoppen.


Hoi Air,

Ik heb dit aangegeven en slik nu geen pillen alleen sinds 2 dagen voor epilepsie aanvallen, heb nu in 5 maanden tijd mijn 3e gehad was in egypte bij de 3e....maar ze kunnen het niet echt bevestigen dat het door de pillen komt?! zou het vanzelf overgaan denk je??

Ben onder behandeling van een Neuroloog en vanavond moet ik opblijven in het zhuis om mijn hersen activiteit op te nemen het is nog niet bevestigd dat ik de vallende ziekte heb?

----------


## Psyq

Ik ben geen dokter, maar je zou gevoelig kunnen zijn voor valium-achtige pillen. Het is wel toevallig dat als ze net uitgewerkt zijn je weer een aanval krijgt. Dus tsja...

----------


## Epilepsiefonds

Beste Moppit,

Neem anders eens contact op met onze voorlichters. Zij kunnen je helpen met alle vragen die je hebt omtrent epilepsie. Je kan ons bereiken via e-mail maar kan ook bellen als je dat fijner vindt. 

Onze contactinformatie vind je op onze website: www.epilepsiefonds.nl/contact

Groeten Jorn

Nationaal Epilepsie Fonds
Communicatieafdeling

----------


## dotito

@Moppit,

Ook ik heb al sinds mijn 8 jaar epilepsie,en lig gevoelig aan bijna alle slaap/antidepressiva.

Het kan altijd zijn dat je een terugval kan krijgen van bepaalde inslapers, en daardoor krijg je dan een epileptische aanval.
Ik bv lig ook heel gevoelig aan allerlei chemische medicamenten.Kan na jaren onderzoek alleen tegen rivotril (spierontspanners) als ik iets anders zou nemen zou de kans bestaan dat ik ook een terugval krijg.

Is zoals Psyq,zegt is als het medicament uitgewerkt is, dat je op dat moment een terugval kan krijgen.Doordat er dan een kortsluiting in de hersenen ontstaat.Daardoor mag een epilepsie patient ook niet drinken als ge drinkt kan het geen kwaad, maar als de alcohol uitwerkt lokt dat een aanval uit!

Wens je igg het allerbeste toe!!

----------


## kpsm

> @Moppit,
> 
> Ook ik heb al sinds mijn 8 jaar epilepsie,en lig gevoelig aan bijna alle slaap/antidepressiva.
> 
> Het kan altijd zijn dat je een terugval kan krijgen van bepaalde inslapers, en daardoor krijg je dan een epileptische aanval.
> Ik bv lig ook heel gevoelig aan allerlei chemische medicamenten.Kan na jaren onderzoek alleen tegen rivotril (spierontspanners) als ik iets anders zou nemen zou de kans bestaan dat ik ook een terugval krijg.
> 
> Is zoals Psyq,zegt is als het medicament uitgewerkt is, dat je op dat moment een terugval kan krijgen.Doordat er dan een kortsluiting in de hersenen ontstaat.Daardoor mag een epilepsie patient ook niet drinken als ge drinkt kan het geen kwaad, maar als de alcohol uitwerkt lokt dat een aanval uit!
> 
> Wens je igg het allerbeste toe!!


Hoi Dotito,

Wat is precies een terugval van de medicatie?
Ik heb nou last van derealisatie kan dat ook komen van oxazepam?

groetjes

kpsm

----------


## kpsm

> @Moppit,
> 
> Ook ik heb al sinds mijn 8 jaar epilepsie,en lig gevoelig aan bijna alle slaap/antidepressiva.
> 
> Het kan altijd zijn dat je een terugval kan krijgen van bepaalde inslapers, en daardoor krijg je dan een epileptische aanval.
> Ik bv lig ook heel gevoelig aan allerlei chemische medicamenten.Kan na jaren onderzoek alleen tegen rivotril (spierontspanners) als ik iets anders zou nemen zou de kans bestaan dat ik ook een terugval krijg.
> 
> Is zoals Psyq,zegt is als het medicament uitgewerkt is, dat je op dat moment een terugval kan krijgen.Doordat er dan een kortsluiting in de hersenen ontstaat.Daardoor mag een epilepsie patient ook niet drinken als ge drinkt kan het geen kwaad, maar als de alcohol uitwerkt lokt dat een aanval uit!
> 
> Wens je igg het allerbeste toe!!


Hoi Dotito,

Wat is precies een terugval van de medicatie?
Ik heb nou last van derealisatie kan dat ook komen van oxazepam?

groetjes

kpsm

----------

